# Axe FX + HD500 D.I (soundboard audio from my last show)



## xCaptainx (May 9, 2012)

So we got some audio from the desk from our first attempt at going D.I with the HD500 and Axe fx! (excuse the sloppy playing, we focus a lot on a mental stage show so often this means it's a bitch to play it the same as the cd haha) 

so we got some audio from the sound desk! untouched audio straight from the soundboard haha. Been really good to listen back to this. Trajans on the left side (AXE FX), I'm on the right (HD500) bear in mind it's our first time trying D.I patches, and a basic audio mix. 

I've made some new patches based on the Engl in stead of the Mesa. Mesa is louder and sounds 'bigger' but it's a bit overpowering and too much gain when there is another guitar in the mix. The Engl has more twang and sits better in the mix. 

http://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/in-dread-response-cannons-at

Cannons at Dawn is probably the most 'straight forward' song for me to play, but that usually means I go way more mental on the performance side of things and screw up a lot, haha. 

My solo is at the 3 min mark. On stage I thought it sounded insanely loud and thought I had way too much compression on it, but comparing it to my basic rhythm volume, it actually wasn't that bad. And considering I couldnt hear Trajan, I managed to hit my bends fairly ok! haha. 

http://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/in-dread-response-apophis-live

Interesting thing to note - from the 4min mark to the 8 min mark I used my looper to record/loop the main riff first 12 bars, then spent the rest of the time doing the octaves underneath. Our drummer plays to a click so as long as I hit it at the exact right moment, it all fits in nicely. Audio on Trajans side goes a bit weird near the end as he has his guitar slung on his back and he was climbing the P.A speakers in a moment of passion hahaha.

Next gig I'm going to try my Engl patches, try and get another soundboard recording. I've got a JCM800 patch lined up ready to try out too haha. Good times.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 9, 2012)

Your links, they no work.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Your links, they no work.



Yeah, change that so when I get home in a half hour, I can listen to them


----------



## xCaptainx (May 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, links have been updated!


----------



## Cougs (May 12, 2012)

Your bands pretty good dude


----------



## Phrygian (May 12, 2012)

Sounds great dude! I went to a show yesterday where the guitarplayer used a pod hd 500 direct to FOH and it sounded massive! Great sounding unit.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 14, 2012)

sounds sick!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 15, 2012)

Just liked you guys on FB cuz this is simply bodacious tuneage.

Your live shows sound like good times, as well!!

Also - your drummer has some CRAZY fast hands.... O_O


----------



## Bevo (May 15, 2012)

Great sounding band and the DI's were spot on!

Its amazing how far digital has come!


----------



## xCaptainx (May 15, 2012)

Thanks heaps guys! We're going to try and get a recording from each soundboard/desk mix from now on, as we're always mucking around with our patches and D.I tone haha.


----------

